# O&w Id 3077



## mlv500 (Jul 17, 2009)

it seems very hard to find an id 3077.i dont want to buy a new one. if you know someone who sells that kind of watch

please let me know.....


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

mlv500 said:


> it seems very hard to find an id 3077.i dont want to buy a new one. if you know someone who sells that kind of watch
> 
> please let me know.....


You will struggle to find a used one any time soon, they don't seem to crop up very often on the forums. New ones are readily for sale at $360 from a "known" dealer in Singapore.

Mike


----------



## GavH (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi guys, I have an Orange ID-3077 which I was planning on listing for sale in order to realise some funds for a Titanium Omega. Has anyone got any idea what kind of used price I could expect? I'd ordinarily go with whatever they tend to sell for on the bay but as the OP points out, there is never any listed anywhere! The watch was bought from Roy last Dec. The bracelet was removed straight away in favour of NATOs and leatehr straps on deployment clasps, all of which I'll sell with it.

Sorry to make my first post here sound like a sales pitch.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It really would be dependent on condition, the case and bezel etc, but you should be able to get around Â£160 maybe slightly more :blink:


----------



## GavH (Sep 6, 2009)

PhilM said:


> It really would be dependent on condition, the case and bezel etc, but you should be able to get around Â£160 maybe slightly more :blink:


Well mine has no scratches or blemishes save for one on the caseback. It has original box, papers etc and a never worn bracelet which still has the blue stickers on. After posting above, I tried ebay again, sods law after saying there's never any on there, I found this one in its last few hours:

O&W ID-3077

So, Â£175 for a 2 year old ID3077.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Id say Â£160/Â£180 depending on condition.

Mine is staying in the box though


----------



## menssagem (Sep 15, 2009)

GavH said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > It really would be dependent on condition, the case and bezel etc, but you should be able to get around Â£160 maybe slightly more :blink:
> ...


Hi

Still have the O & W watch for sale?

Thanks

Best regards


----------



## GavH (Sep 6, 2009)

menssagem said:


> GavH said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


Yes, it is on ebay.co.uk now. I must admit, the sheer number of watchers on it has taken me by surprise. Not much bidding on it yet though! Nevertheless, nearly 30 ppeople watching and it's only been on since Sunday evening. Just shows how much interest there is in the O&W brand I suppose. I'm beginning to wonder if I sould sell it now!!!

Not sure if I'm allowed to post links to live auctions on here but if you look for it you'll find it quick enough.

Gav


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry Gav im one of the watches just to see how much it goes for.

Its always nice to see what people will pay for one


----------



## GavH (Sep 6, 2009)

mattbeef said:


> Sorry Gav im one of the watches just to see how much it goes for.
> 
> Its always nice to see what people will pay for one


No worries Matt, I spend as much time watching things on ebay as I do actual buying and selling! I'd say a few of the many watchers are O&W owners who are unsighted as to used prices and want to see what it hits. Believe it or not it has more watchers than the 66 year old Omega WWW I'm also listing!!


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow i didnt realise that there were so many.

Its a shame really as they are cracking things for the price. Id love to get myself a Mirage chrono but typical of O&W's you never see then for sale


----------



## ciderlion (Aug 30, 2009)

GavH said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > It really would be dependent on condition, the case and bezel etc, but you should be able to get around Â£160 maybe slightly more :blink:
> ...


Had a cheeky last minute bid lost out for a fiver i thought folk were really going to dive in. Went cheaply in comparison to the one you mention.

Regards

John


----------



## GavH (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep, 38 watchers by the time it finished, seemingly all bar a few of those had no intention of bidding. I must admit I'm pretty gutted it has sold for so little compared to what I had hoped for. Almost brand new, an unused bracelet, box, papers, umpteen straps inc 2 leather on deployment buckles and yet it sold for less than a 2 yr old black faced id3077 with none of the above. Incredible. To make matters worse, it would appear that no one is intending to bid above the current Â£200 price for the Omega WWW I'm selling which cost me Â£500 and is also being sold with extras. Maybe it's the wrong time to be selling stuff or this recession business is actually hitting home across the board.


----------



## ciderlion (Aug 30, 2009)

Damn i should have taken this more seriously and placed a higher bid at the end


----------



## Ultrasound (Jun 8, 2008)

GavH said:


> Yep, 38 watchers by the time it finished, seemingly all bar a few of those had no intention of bidding. I must admit I'm pretty gutted it has sold for so little compared to what I had hoped for. Almost brand new, an unused bracelet, box, papers, umpteen straps inc 2 leather on deployment buckles and yet it sold for less than a 2 yr old black faced id3077 with none of the above. Incredible. To make matters worse, it would appear that no one is intending to bid above the current Â£200 price for the Omega WWW I'm selling which cost me Â£500 and is also being sold with extras. Maybe it's the wrong time to be selling stuff or this recession business is actually hitting home across the board.


Hi Gav.

I was the lucky bidder!! I have been looking for a nice O&W for over a year now. This was always the watch I was looking for, although I didn't expect to win it, after reading the posts on here.... I'm sorry it didn't make what you were looking for  but at least it made a fiver more than if I didn't bid on it ...


----------



## Ultrasound (Jun 8, 2008)

Ultrasound said:


> GavH said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, 38 watchers by the time it finished, seemingly all bar a few of those had no intention of bidding. I must admit I'm pretty gutted it has sold for so little compared to what I had hoped for. Almost brand new, an unused bracelet, box, papers, umpteen straps inc 2 leather on deployment buckles and yet it sold for less than a 2 yr old black faced id3077 with none of the above. Incredible. To make matters worse, it would appear that no one is intending to bid above the current Â£200 price for the Omega WWW I'm selling which cost me Â£500 and is also being sold with extras. Maybe it's the wrong time to be selling stuff or this recession business is actually hitting home across the board.
> ...


----------



## GavH (Sep 6, 2009)

Ultrasound said:


> Hi Gav.
> 
> I was the lucky bidder!! I have been looking for a nice O&W for over a year now. This was always the watch I was looking for, although I didn't expect to win it, after reading the posts on here.... I'm sorry it didn't make what you were looking for  but at least it made a fiver more than if I didn't bid on it ...


Hope you've received the watch by now and well done for getting it at that price! If you don't like it, let me know and I'll gladly swap it back for the price you've paid, seen as someone on here has already offered me Â£200 if the sale did not go through!!

Enjoy the watch and the straps. B)


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

Ultrasound said:


> GavH said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, 38 watchers by the time it finished, seemingly all bar a few of those had no intention of bidding. I must admit I'm pretty gutted it has sold for so little compared to what I had hoped for. Almost brand new, an unused bracelet, box, papers, umpteen straps inc 2 leather on deployment buckles and yet it sold for less than a 2 yr old black faced id3077 with none of the above. Incredible. To make matters worse, it would appear that no one is intending to bid above the current Â£200 price for the Omega WWW I'm selling which cost me Â£500 and is also being sold with extras. Maybe it's the wrong time to be selling stuff or this recession business is actually hitting home across the board.
> ...


Congrats to a vrey nice watch!

I had no idea they were getting hard to find! Will definitely keep mine. Pictures, please!

Cheers from Gothenburg, Sweden


----------



## mlv500 (Jul 17, 2009)

i opened this thread and someone else got the watch .what can i say?

well enjoy your watch friend


----------



## Ultrasound (Jun 8, 2008)

GavH said:


> Ultrasound said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you've received the watch by now and well done for getting it at that price! If you don't like it, let me know and I'll gladly swap it back for the price you've paid, seen as someone on here has already offered me Â£200 if the sale did not go through!!
> ...


----------



## GavH (Sep 6, 2009)

Ultrasound said:


> GavH said:
> 
> 
> > Ultrasound said:
> ...


----------

